# Tried out the Epek XC-3



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

My Epek XC-3's arrived the other day and I finally got a chance to try one out tonight. The broadheads came in a nice tube pack with o-rings and an allen wrench.

The broadhead spun tested well. I put one of the XC-3's in it's practice mode and I shot it with 3 other arrows with field tips at 20 yards. I was very impressed with the performance of this broadhead. It flew just like a field tip but had much more penetration as you will see from the photo. The XC-3 is the arrow in the upper right hand corner. 










When this broadhead is in hunting mode the blades deploy easily. It is very to reset but be sure the arrow tip is pointing straight up. I would give the blade sharpness (On my own definition of sharp) a 7 out of 10. 

*Pro's:* _Flew just like a field tip and got deep penetration. 

It appears to be very well constructed and solid. 

Great customer service!!!!!_

*Con's:* _The XC-3 would not come out of my target because of the tip of the broadhead. I had to remove the broadhead from the arrow in order for me to get my arrow out.

I am concerned that these could get full of ice or snow and freeze up.

I had troubles getting the XC-3 into the practice mode but a quick e-mail to Epek and all was well. _

I give the XC-3 a thumbs up. It is my plan to try this broadhead in May for turkeys. :thumbs_up


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Great Review, glad to hear someone got theres. MAN i cant wait to get these!!!!


----------



## westpadeadeye (Feb 13, 2008)

*Wet it and put it In the freezer and see how opens*

This test is not very scientific but possibly effective or possibly the dumbest thing I've ever suggested.. Ha ha ha

Take care


----------



## Buck Liggett (Apr 23, 2009)

Received Mine, shoot great @ 20, all the distance I have in the backyard!
going out to try at 30,40,50 Think I'll try them on a semi frozen chicken @ 50
And see what happens? I shoot alot of hogs so not sure about them for that yet, seeing as they are tuff animals & have'nt had any troubles with the g5

Don't like having to bore the hole bigger to get in to the practice mode!
But seem sturdy & well built.


----------



## north slope (Feb 6, 2007)

You guys will be happy with the results, just give them a try.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a set of these heads but have not tried them yet. I have a bag target and when I saw the pic at the top of the thread i was like :mg:.. I knew it was going to be tuff to get those out. But I have placed an order for more heads and I believe these will be the best heads on the market this year. Thanks Epek for you innoviation to the archery world!


----------



## mlandis44 (Aug 29, 2013)

Any updates for 2014 for the Epek?


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

might not be epek anymore


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

I would like to see what happens when the new style is shot through a steel drum..... Anyone else want to see this?


----------

